# Underbody washing / sealing



## Neil_M (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi All,

In the below goes some way towards how I clean the underside of my cars... an area thats commonly missed in detailing videos.

This is based around the use of the Karcher Underbody Cleaner. This comes with two attachments:

1: A rotating spray head that rinses using the pressurised water shooting directly upwards. This slides under the car on wheels.

2: A foaming bottle / application bottle. This allows you to apply a product of your choice to the underside of the car, be it a surfectant for cleaning, a foaming solution or a sealant.

I have created a video below to illustrate.






This is something that you can easily do on a regular basis. It doesn't beat lying under a car and agitating the dirt of a very dirty car. However on a new car or car that has received an underside restoration, it does allow you to keep the dirt off. Very useful during winter, with so much dirt and road salt on the roads.

I hope that helps someone.

Cheers,
Neil


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Great vid

Looks like a Karcher attachment?

for those with quick-release guns, this can be used

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33018723794.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.564c2e0exxhgHX


----------



## Neil_M (Apr 5, 2007)

Rian said:


> Great vid
> 
> Looks like a Karcher attachment?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comments


----------



## Peirre (Jun 29, 2015)

Look on the karcher outlet website and get one of those circular floor scrubbers for cleaning patios etc, then use it upside down to spray under the car


----------



## Neil_M (Apr 5, 2007)

Peirre said:


> Look on the karcher outlet website and get one of those circular floor scrubbers for cleaning patios etc, then use it upside down to spray under the car


Well I guess the patio cleaner would sort of work... Though some of them are quite tall, so may not fit under all cars without being raised up.

Many don't allow you to apply a "product" though it either, unless you have a Karcher that has a feed to apply it through the entire machine...


----------



## Crackfox (Mar 17, 2019)

Peirre said:


> Look on the karcher outlet website and get one of those circular floor scrubbers for cleaning patios etc, then use it upside down to spray under the car


They're very fine sprays, I doubt they would do your underseal anygood.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------

